# OptionVue Software - Any Thoughts???



## Jeffers (18 June 2005)

Hi all,

Has anyone had any experience with the OptionVue Software from:

http://www.options21.com.au/

Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


Jeffers


----------



## SuperTed (23 June 2005)

I think option vue is overkill for our small market, and the super trades it will find for you!!

I am curious to here all the user success stories, but the guys using it shouldve retired to the bahamas by now lol...for that matter the sellers of the software should have retired very comfortable yrs ago without having to go thru the seminar bs week in week out.

Makes you wonder hey??.


----------



## Trader01 (23 June 2005)

Trading US Options it's fine, but our market is not as volatile and its a whole lot of money I have a system that I have been using for a few years now that works just as well, if you would like more info contact me.


Cheers 
Trader01


----------



## texlude (28 June 2005)

Not sure about OptionVue myself but I think software is software at the end of the day.

Not sure if this will be of any help to you though. Have you checked out www.pig.com.au? They do option suggestions via SMS.

May be of interest to you?


----------



## Ian_Burress (29 August 2008)

Trader01 said:


> Trading US Options it's fine, but our market is not as volatile and its a whole lot of money I have a system that I have been using for a few years now that works just as well, if you would like more info contact me.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Trader01




Looking for "Option Master Deluxe." What is the one that you mentioned you use like?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (29 August 2008)

Its a bit pricey compared to what is out there.
It does a decent job --- i guess one of its strengths is the backtesting option

I would recommend Hoadleys Tool and the Add in

Plus Ian, this thread is dead from a long time ago


----------



## long88 (13 January 2009)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> Its a bit pricey compared to what is out there.
> It does a decent job --- i guess one of its strengths is the backtesting option
> 
> I would recommend Hoadleys Tool and the Add in
> ...




is hoadley tool accurate ? as my finding is it graphs out different result (break even, max profit, etc) when i try to use optionsxpress to compare the result.

any hint  here ?


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2009)

long88 said:


> is hoadley tool accurate ? as my finding is it graphs out different result (break even, max profit, etc) when i try to use optionsxpress to compare the result.
> 
> any hint  here ?



Make sure you are using the same option pricing model, the same risk free rate and enter dividends.


----------



## long88 (14 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Make sure you are using the same option pricing model, the same risk free rate and enter dividends.




thx wayne, i will give it a try again.


----------

